# Fuji Team?



## Tio (Jul 15, 2004)

I would really appreciate some help from my brethren (and sistren - is that a word?) forumites... I am 6'3 and about 190 lbs. I average between two and three hundred miles a week. I have tried a number of rigs out in search of my next wheeled love affair. I seem to be drawn to the Fuji Team bike & the geometry seems to talk to my body build. I have never had a sub-twenty pound bike and wonder if this bike will sustain given my weight and the poor roads of Columbia, SC. I also would like to know if anyone has any experience with this bike, what their input might be, and if this bike is really worth the price (if not, what are some sub-2K bikes better). Thanks ~ Tio.


----------



## slim (Jul 29, 2004)

my roommate is about your size, even a little heavier. he just got onto a fuji team bike and really seems to like it. the stance was much more "aggressive" than what he was used to, but he gets more comfortable with it every ride. hope that helps.


----------



## amontillado (Jun 25, 2004)

The bike shop I work in has two guys riding Fuji Team bikes. One of the guys is a very aggressive (freeride god using the road for fitness) and he really likes the bike. And if the bike can put up with the power and abuse that he delivers then it gets high marks. The only thing that might be an issue... if you hope to order one, then there will be quite a wait as there are none available currently. This is due to a Shimano parts issue and Fuji isn't sure when they will have them available. We've been told that possibly by late fall or early next year.


----------

